# Jascha Heifetz-Musical or Not?



## JohannesBrahms

I have seen a lot of debate over whether Jascha Heifetz was musical in his playing. A lot of people think he was all technique and no art. A lot of other people think he was very musical. So, what is your opinion?


----------



## bigshot

This topic is absurd, which I guess is why it's sitting there like a dud in the forum. I'll comandeer it a bit if I may...

I just got the out of print 103 CD set of Heifetz on ebay, and I am looking for suggestions for where to start. Does anyone own this box who can point me to some treasures?


----------



## Ukko

First... _JB_ has with great rapidity developed into TC's number one initiator of dumb threads; congratulations, guy.

Second... I don't have a 103 CD set of _anything_. With Heifetz though, I would start with his Bach from the 30s, and the Brahms/Kousevitsky from (I think) 1939.


----------



## Guest

Yes, of course he is. To suggest otherwise is ridiculous, ignorant, and beneath contempt.


----------



## bigshot

Hilltroll72 said:


> I don't have a 103 CD set of _anything_. With Heifetz though, I would start with his Bach from the 30s, and the Brahms/Kousevitsky from (I think) 1939.


Thanks for the tips. I will check those out.

My classical CD collection is pushing the 10,000 mark. 103 CDs seems like a sapling among redwoods to me now!


----------

